# Briggs and Stratton 17.5 Keeps Flooding



## a1handy (May 31, 2010)

I have a Briggs and Stratton engine on my Murray lawn mower that continues to flood. I have removed the carb and checked the needle, float and seat to make sure all was functioning well and no trash. Once I reinstalled the carb the engine flooded again as soon as I hooked up the gas line. Gas even flows thru the carb and onto the ground, and into the oil when the engine is off. Any suggestions on what may be the problem and solution


----------



## gfd8 (May 20, 2010)

hi! it might be the float some times they may look good but not and make sure float hinge pin is ok and not sticking! you might want to try some fine lapping compound on end of Qtip to clean seat up were needle seal better and this don't work you might want to see if they make new seat for this carb and change it.


----------

